# International Pedal Crawler



## jkent (May 14, 2014)

I have never seen one of these before. 
Anyone have a value for something like this? 
Or a year for this machine? 
Thanks, JKent


----------



## ridingtoy (May 14, 2014)

That's the first one of those ride on toys I've ever seen in my life. Has the steel treads between the wheels just like the real thing! Have no idea who made it but it sure looks well made.

Dave


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 6, 2014)

I have never seen the International model. A complete bulldozer will bring $2000 to $4000 depending on condition. If this is old...1950's or earlier and original condition I would think north of $4000 for it.


----------

